# American Kenpo Legacy / Milestones Project



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 28, 2007)

When you drink from the well, remember the ones who dug it.

Milestones are markers along the way; markers that let us know where we are, and which were placed there by those who came before us.

I have an idea for a project, and would like the input and assistance of the kenpo community in defining and refining it. The inspiration for the idea came indirectly from Mr. White, and I would like to thank him for the excellent example he has set for the world kenpo community.

A couple years ago, Mr. White graciously invited me to his home for a BBQ after a seminar at his studio. There was a gang of some usual suspects there, talking story about old times. They had some excellent recollections of memories of some still with us, and some now moved on. I thought to myself, Someone should write these down, so that the legacy of these peoples lives and their impact on kenpo history is not lost to future generations.

Between then and now, we have had some good men and women in kenpo move on from this life, to whats next. 

The other component of inspiration came while reading The Journey. Many chapters had pictures of old milestones in them, with no mention of the person; who they were, their contributions to kenpo history, and so on. Dave Heblers section had a picture of him wearing Robert Perrys patch, but there were no chapters elucidating who Robert Perry was. Yet, he was a pivotal figure in the kenpo careers of many legendary kenpo figures. Despite having trained at his school intermittently as a kid, teen, and young adult, I knew nothing about when he started kenpo, who all got started in his Garden Grove school, when he retired, or the year of his passing. But there are key kenpo folks who DID know him who are still with us.

Since then, others have also passed. And there are still those among us who knew and regarded them well who may have something to recall in a brief bio about them.

So theres the idea. A Journey sort of project, recounting some of the kenpo milestones. I have some sense of what I would like the end project to be, and how I would like to see it held or regarded by the kenpo community at large. Primarily, I like the idea of ownership belonging to all of us. If theres any funds to be pooled from it, I think they should go to childrens charities...directing the benefits of the past to investing in the future of us all.

It could be a book, which undergoes revisions every so often for the addition of new entries. It could be a website, where bios are submitted, cleaned up, then posted (imagine Journey meets Wikipedia).

I would like to have a panel of Seniors, 1st, & 2nd gens available to review submissions. Not so much for critique, but the submission might jog something in their memories that they could add; a lot of these guys, now nations apart, used to run together when karate was a much smaller place.

Ultimately, though, it would be up to each successive generation to keep it upto dust off the stones and place fresh flowers, and since these sites are about the only way I know of to poll and enlist that generation, Im asking each of you for your input and assistance.

Any ideas on process, placement, etc., would be appreciated. Any bios you may have brewing, or any early-day kenpoists you know of who may have some information in their head that you could prompt them to recount some memories for historys sake, feel free to join in the creation of a legacy project for all of us. If there are any people out there who would make excellent champions for this project, let me know; its about the commitment to the end result, not ego involvement.

Thank you for your time. I look forward to working with all of you, and to recieving your best input.

Best Regards,

Dave Crouch

kenpo_milestones@yahoo.com


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 28, 2007)

Great idea Dave! I'm a history buff myself -2nd Gen on the tree, but way, way young comparitively speaking. I'll help in any way I can.



Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> When you drink from the well, remember the ones who dug it.
> 
> Milestones are markers along the way; markers that let us know where we are, and which were placed there by those who came before us.
> 
> ...


----------

